# Verkaufe L.A. Noire und MLB 11 The Show für PS3



## March20 (12. September 2011)

*Verkaufe L.A. Noire und MLB 11 The Show für PS3*

Habe beide Games auf Ebay drin

L.A. Noire
L.A. Noire für PS3 | eBay

MLB 11 The Show
MLB 11 The Show für PS3 | eBay


----------

